# medical news today HT and IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hypnotherapy and Irritable Bowel Syndrome, May Be Worth a Try01 Jun 2005 Hypnotherapy may be worth trying for people with severe irritable bowel syndrome if conventional drug treatments fail, says Drug and Therapeutics Bulletin (DTB).Around one in five people in the UK have functional gastrointestinal disorders, such as irritable bowel syndrome and functional dyspepsia. Characteristic features of these conditions include persistent or recurrent abdominal pain or discomfort, with no identifiable physical or biochemical explanation for such symptoms. Drug treatment is often ineffective. http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=25437


----------

